# I and Love and You



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is the name of a new food Molly tried today and she loves it! It is a grain free dehydrated organic raw, formulated by an holistic vet in Colorado. They just started in 2012 and is a small family owned company. They also make kibbled foods and treats Etc. I read their web site and I'm really impressed! Only problem is that only a few stores are carrying it but you can order it online at Petco(not in store) it is relatively inexpensive as the dehydrated 1.5# bag makes 36# hydrated! So if you're looking for something new ,read their website!
"I and Love and You"
:eating::eating::eating:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe I'll have to look at the ingredients! My brain could not wrap around the name of it though, I kept adding words that weren't there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Always good to know about another "dog food in the raw." I also had to read the name of the food a few times to "get it." I have the urge to add some punctuation, " I*,* and you*,* and love" or something.:biggrin1: I checked out the ingredients and they look decent to me. Glad Molly's got more good eats to enjoy!:eating:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> you can order it online at Petco(not in store) it is relatively inexpensive as the dehydrated 1.5# bag makes 36# hydrated! So if you're looking for something new ,read their website!
> "I and Love and You"
> :eating::eating::eating:


I looked at the Petco site, which does say the 1.5 pound bag makes 36 pounds. That sounded really inexpensive to me, but when I looked at the company's site, they say the 1.5 pound bag makes 10 pounds. It's the bigger size (5.5 pounds, i think) that reconstitutes to 36 pounds. Not quite as reasonable, but I'm interested anyway. I couldn't find information on either site about how much to feed, so I've sent an e-mail asking about that. I'll post the company's response when I hear from them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Molly, they have that food at my Petco in store- the entire line- and my store is only a Petco Unleashed (smaller store). They also have two large freezers with different raw food brands. I guess my area is more into this new stuff? The regular dog food is getting smaller and smaller. Now over half the food is the good stuff. I was checking out the I Love You food a couple weeks ago. It must depend on the manager what they order. 
Weird name, though.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

outwest said:


> Weird name, though.


If you look at the bag, the "I" is followed by a line of text that wraps to the next line, where the "and" is followed by a line of text that wraps to the next line, where the "love" is followed by a line...etc. The "I and Love and You" is staggered down through the text. It makes a sort of sense, when you read the text, but it is very awkward, isn't it? I'm not creative, but I think even I could have come up with something better than that...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I and Love and You 
That's the name of a song by the Avett Brothers.

http://www.last.fm/music/The+Avett+Brothers/_/I+And+Love+And+You

Here's an article about it too:
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ou-brand-turns-heads-and-tails-167561795.html


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I and Love and You
> That's the name of a song by the Avett Brothers.
> 
> The Avett Brothers ? I And Love And You ? Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> ...


Oh, dear. Not only am I uncreative, apparently I'm culturally naive as well. :dontknow:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Outwest....Thanx for the shout out about the Petco 'Unleashed' I just found one in my area!
JudyD....Wow! big misprint? Oh well,I'm gonna buy a bag cuz 10lbs is ok, since Molly is not a big eater, she likes it, and this is much easier than opening a can to give her wet food!
Lily's Mom...... Wow! Is it music to pet your Poodle to? Hehehe!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

What's Petco Unleashed? Do they sell more organic, holistic, raw foods? The Petco near me just got a freezer and they sell Nature's Variety. it is pricey there but I've had to go once because I ran out of food. I put Leroy back on kibble and he's doing great on it. I like Louis on raw food and for him it's cheaper because he doesnt' eat that much. However, he does well on the NV line. He developed a sensitive tummy over the holidays and everything else gives him diarrhea. I'll have to look into this brand, I like using other things as food toppers. I've been mixing some wet food with Leroy's kibble and he loves it!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

According to Wikipedia: "In 2009, Petco launched Unleashed by Petco, a smaller boutique-style store that specializes in natural, organic, and higher-end products." Sounds good, but I try to support our locally owned "high-end" pet store when I shop retail. (I order everything I can online.)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I do the same LEUllman. I love the local pet food store in my area, I buy all my food there, but every now and then in a pinch I will go to Petco.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I pretty much order online too, so I don't usually go to Big Box stores unless I have to! I find better bargains and even with shipping, I can usually get a better deal.
I just discovered the Petco'Unleashed' store in my area, it's located by my Dr.'s office so I guess I can check it out without wasting my gas! Gas prices just hit $4.29 a gal here! It's supposed to be 'a small,neighborhood store feel' that sells mostly raw and organic /holistic pet foods. We'll see...............


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I couldn't find information on either site about how much to feed, so I've sent an e-mail asking about that. I'll post the company's response when I hear from them. Thanks for the tip.


I haven't had a reply from the company...


----------

